# Return to OR after D&E



## adwood68 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a scenario that I struggle with every time it comes up.  Pt comes in with incomplete spontaneous abortion. We do a D&E and bill 59812. She then comes back with bleeding and u/s confirms that she still has products of conception. How do you bill the second procedure? Is it 59812 again? Do you append modifier 78 (return to or) or do you append modifer 76 or 77 (for repeat procedure)? And what dx do you use? Do you use the incomplete sab code again 634.x1? Help! I really want to nail this one the next time.


----------



## rebecca lopez (Jan 30, 2009)

*Ab/DC*

When the patient comes in she is aborting and she is no longer pregnant when she left.
When she returns you would code the Non OB D/C 58120 vag bleeding 623.8 / wait for the path report then code the dx


----------

